# Left Renal Cyst Aspiration:



## Shirleybala (May 4, 2009)

Hello:
Can we provide these CPT codes for Renal Cyst Aspiration.
CPT	
50390-59					
50392					
74425					
74475	
       The left flank was then prepped and draped in the usual sterile
       fashion.  After the administration of local anesthesia and under
       ultrasound guidance, access was obtained into the exophytic left
       renal cyst with an 18-gauge trocar needle.  A gentle injection of
       contrast confirmed good positioning of the needle tip within the
       cyst.

       An Amplatz wire was advanced through the needle and coiled within
       the cyst.  The needle was removed.  Serial dilatation of the track
       was then performed.  After which, an 8-French multi-sidehole
       pigtail drainage catheter was advanced over the wire and coiled
       within the cyst.  A gentle injection of contrast confirmed good
       positioning of the pigtail drainage catheter within the cyst.

       Approximately 1720 cc of yellow serous fluid was then aspirated.
       Samples were sent for culture and sensitivity, cytology, cell
       count and chemistries.

       A gentle injection of contrast was then performed which confirmed
       complete collapse of the cyst cavity.  Repeat ultrasound images of
       the left kidney demonstrated complete collapse of the exophytic
       lower pole cyst.


----------



## MLS2 (May 4, 2009)

how about the 74470/50390 (renal cyst study)


----------



## dhuston (May 4, 2009)

You can't code the 50392.  That's for a nephrostomy that's left in the kidney for longer drainage.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------

